# best wind direction for sandbridge surf fishing?



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Planning on fishing SB surf tomorrow night what is the best wind direction for this area?thanks.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

NE, East, SE. Most anything from the east.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks I appreciate it. Any tips for fishing this area ? Only fished there once along time ago and it was rough so I didn't stay long


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Ne


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with jeep. But I have noticed that a west wind will bring the bunker right up to the beach. If the offshore breeze isn't too strong and has not cooled and dirtied the water the fishing can really be good. Most of the cobia caught from the beach in the sandbridge area that I know of, have been caught on hot summer days with a light offshore breeze and lots of bunker in the water. If you have a strong or prolonged offshore wind it will dirty and cool the water and even if the bait is in the water there won't be any fish. Now is a good time to start fishing the area. IMO August, September and October are the best months of the year for surf fishing this area.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. Not really targeting any certain fish just wanted to catch something besides croaker. Wouldn't mind a lil toothy action


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

If you fish right in front of the big condos beside the pier, and I have not, there is supposedly a big hole within casting distance that has been rumored to hold fish. If you catch nothing there, I guess the rumors were false!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> If you fish right in front of the big condos beside the pier, and I have not, there is supposedly a big hole within casting distance that has been rumored to hold fish. If you catch nothing there, I guess the rumors were false!


Heehee


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

lil red jeep said:


> If you fish right in front of the big condos beside the pier, and I have not, there is supposedly a big hole within casting distance that has been rumored to hold fish. If you catch nothing there, I guess the rumors were false!


Yea I've heard the rumors about the hole. Now its just a matter of finding it.


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

ESE is the best wind for most fish. Cobia have had a pattern with the NE light wind. But east brings in the warmer clear water. Hope this helps .tight lines


----------

